# Holgas...please help...



## japmula (Jul 12, 2004)

Hi!
So I bought a Holga b/c I thought it'd be fun to try and I've seen many great results from others. It's still sitting in the box it came in! =/ I need a lil' tutorial if anyone can help.  What kind of tape to use for blocking light leaks? It's 120 film, right? Any specific types? Is it difficult to roll the film? How to handle it? I hear you have to count your own exposures?


----------



## terri (Jul 12, 2004)

Fear not...there are a couple of us Holga users and hopefully they will be checking in to offer additional help to mine.     

Don't be wigged out.      It's easy, as long as you remember a few basics.  Yes, it's 120 film.   I've had good luck with Tri-X 320, but any good 120 film will do.   Easy to load - yes!    Practice a few times if that helps your comfort level.   

I've used plain old black electrical tape.   After loading your film, tape the sides securely and run some along the top and bottom if you'd like, just make it easy on yourself to pull it off later.   But do tape the thing - the back will fly open if you don't.     

Count your own exposures?  No - you can cover the exposure-count window with the black tape if you'd like, as an added precaution against light-leaks, but as you advance the film you can lift it and peek in there, so you'll always know where you're at on the roll.   No biggie.   

Always remember to keep your lens cap off while shooting, and make a habit of advancing your film as soon as you make an exposure.   The camera will not help you to remember.       I generally keep my focus knob on the "infinity" setting, regardless of the distance - it seems to work better on my camera.   

There's no substitute for experience, so bust him outta that box, load some film, tape him up, and go play!   Post your results here so we can see, too!   Have fun!


----------



## terri (Jul 12, 2004)

And try this link for more articles and Holga fun:

http://www.holgamods.com/


----------



## japmula (Jul 13, 2004)

Hi Terri!

Hehehe....great website! Thank you so much for the Holga tips and for easing my tense rigidity around trying something new and foreign...=)  I actually have seen your posted gallery pics....great work!  I will definitely get out there and give it a go and I will certainly post some for critique.

Do you know if there's a difference in how to handle B&W as oppsed to color film with the Holga? My first instinct is to try the B&W, because that's what I know, but I'm actually taking a color class right now, so maybe I will get some color 120 film to experiment...any thoughts? 

Thank you! Thank you! Thank you!


----------



## terri (Jul 13, 2004)

I've shot only B&W through mine, plus got a wild idea and shot infrared.  Talk about trying something foreign, infrared through those light-leaky Holgas sounds crazy, but taped up tight I had no light leaks.   Just blown out images for not using a deep enough red filter.      It's all about having fun and experimenting though, right?   

I've not personally tried color, BUT have seen several and it looks great!!   B&W may be easier to start with to get a feel for the camera, but I can assure you color works, and the vignetting effect looks way cool.     Would love to see you try it and post so I can see!


----------



## japmula (Jul 13, 2004)

Get out? Infrared w/ the Holga? That does sound crazy...good crazy! Daring & bold you are! =) Yup! It's all about taking risks.....infrared w/ the Holga...what a neat idea....Although, I tried infrared with a 35mm and I somehow ended up w/ a very thin scratch? going through each and every roll!  I didn't even notice it until they showed up in the prints...=/ I just thought, man, this film is too sensitive for me...but do you think it could have possibly been my camera? :scratch:


----------



## terri (Jul 13, 2004)

japmula said:
			
		

> Get out? Infrared w/ the Holga? That does sound crazy...good crazy! Daring & bold you are! =) Yup! It's all about taking risks.....infrared w/ the Holga...what a neat idea....Although, I tried infrared with a 35mm and I somehow ended up w/ a very thin scratch? going through each and every roll!  I didn't even notice it until they showed up in the prints...=/ I just thought, man, this film is too sensitive for me...but do you think it could have possibly been my camera? :scratch:



Who processed it??   I'd look there first.  If you used Kodak HIE it's known for being a very thin and finicky film, and requires extra caution.  If you've run other film through the same camera with no scratches, I wouldn't blame the camera.   HIE can be a beautiful film.    :heart: 

Hee hee, yeah, I put some Konica 750 in the Holga, which is s-l-o-w film so everything had to be shot on the tripod, and if I'd been smart I'd have carried the #29 filters, not the 25.   Alas, I am not smart.     :Joker:    But bold!   I want to try it again, though.


----------



## japmula (Jul 13, 2004)

hehe...i processed it...maybe that's where the problem was...maybe i scratched it while rolling the film onto reel? Nope, no long scratch like that on any other film....and yes, it was indeed Kodak HIE.  I mean, I do love my images, just a shame there's that scratch...=/
Not smart?  I think you are brilliant!

Thanks for all your great advice Terri! And again for those truly supportive words from the creative corner...I can't tell ya' how much they meant to me....=) 

Cheers,
Yen


----------



## terri (Jul 13, 2004)

Bummer.   But it happens.   If there's an image you really love from that roll, you can always repair it in photoshop and print it out on quality inkjet paper.   It won't be the same as having a high-quality archival print, but could be better than nothing!     

Now go have fun with that Holga.   I'm looking forward to seeing your other images, the stuff you mentioned in the creative corner.   I'm glad you're here!


----------



## Canon Fan (Jul 13, 2004)

HA! IR in a Holga! I was going to ask if you could get IR for it and then I read a little farther! Well thats it, I'm sold. Gonna pick-up one of these critters next week I think. #29Red huh? You using plate or screw-on filters?


----------



## ksmattfish (Jul 13, 2004)

Canon Fan said:
			
		

> You using plate or screw-on filters?



With a Holga it's probably duct taped on.


----------



## Canon Fan (Jul 13, 2004)

ksmattfish said:
			
		

> Canon Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hold's the world together, I suppose it'd work on plastic toy cameras too! :roll:


----------



## terri (Jul 14, 2004)

:LOL:   Since I had the Holga on the tripod, all I had to do was use a large enough size to just hold it over the lens.   No tape on the filter, since I wouldn't want to muck it up for the other camera where it CAN be screwed on!   

Ya'll are cracking me up.


----------



## terri (Jul 14, 2004)

Canon Fan said:
			
		

> HA! IR in a Holga! I was going to ask if you could get IR for it and then I read a little farther! Well thats it, I'm sold. Gonna pick-up one of these critters next week I think. #29Red huh? You using plate or screw-on filters?



Canon Fan, if you're serious, you owe it to yourself to follow that link and consider buying one of the modified Holgas.   All that means is they'll drill in a hole for the tripod and attach a shutter release cable for you.   The IR shots will not be possible without those helpful little extras, and actually turns the camera into something a tad more viable to use.       I think it wil increase your cost by $15.


----------



## Jeff Canes (Jul 14, 2004)

Using a Holga is like playing the lottery. 

I have used color film with my Holga think it was Agfa Optima. Some shoots had heavily color saturation & other not, all where more that a little on the on the soft side. There are Some of my Color Holga Photos


----------

